# Anyone who's been protected by their German Shepherd?



## thepoultrygirl (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a 2 year old female Coated German Shepherd. 
She went from being a reaaaaaaaaaaaaally mellow puppy to a much more active adult (seriously, in obedience classes all the other dogs were having trouble with the DOWN command..Rylie was having trouble with the UP ) 
Since she was little, she's been the "car ride" dog. She gets in the truck with me (and starts out in the backseat..and attempts to migrate--and sit on whatever side i was last seen--to the front as soon as I get out)
Anyways, as she's gotten older, Ive watched her more closely when we meet strangers and strangers dogs. And she could care less!
I watch people pass by the car: she doesnt bark. My best friend ran ahead and jumped in the truck ahead of me (she had no idea a fuzzball of a dog was in the backseat), and Rylie didnt do anything but lean over and lick her. Didnt even look phased.
I GOT PULLED OVER (for the first time in my life.) by a cop. I was mortified. When the officer came up to the window, all Rylie did was sit up and pant and eye the officer (although the officer looked kind of uncomfortable with a dog staring at her...lol). And here I was TERRIFIED ABOUT being pulled over, and i would think if the dog could sense anything, she could tell. She didnt even look upset.
ANYWAYS....MY QUESTION, DO THEY get more protective as they get older? Or did mine just miss the protective gene? :rollseyes2: LOL. I mean, Im UNBELIEVABLY GREATFUL THAT SHE HAS MANNERS, LIKES KIDS, AND DOESNT BITE ANYTHING IN SIGHT, but I would like to know she would protect me if someone broke in my apartment in 5 years, as opposed to lick them to death.
DOES ANYONE HAVE A STORY OF BEING PROTECTED BY THEIR GSD?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm sure there are many stories of dogs protecting their owners on the board..

To answer your question, I don't have an answer,,) Guess you won't really know unless you have an incident where you need protecting, but hopefully you will never have to experience something to put her to the test.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Max has proven himself more times than 1 that he will go through a brick wall for me. One time I was a a dog show with my show buddy and her dog, all her friends had told her about this CHEAPER motel, well she booked a room ( her job ) and when we got there we were not pleased. Looked like it was rooms for all local drunks, ANYWAY 3 AM while sleeping someone starts beating on our door, Max jumps up and throws himself at the door going off like he was ready to kill and I'm sure he wakes up everyone that can hear him. I get up, put him in a down and slowly look in the little hole on the door to see whos there, nothing.
So I have Max get in bed with me and we lay down, 15 min. later same thing and I scream out " knock it off or I'll open the door and let the dog eat you" nothing else after that....lol

I've come up to 2 road blocks with Max free in my van, needless to say they tell me to go on lol I'm like dont you want to see my ID LOL


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Besides activity level, you just described my Lucy exactly. She is exactly like your Rylie. Very happy go lucky with strangers without a care in the world. I honestly would never expect Lucy to ever protect me from anything. No big deal though... I like her this way.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

She is only 2, give her some time to grow up and she may surprise you. Nash was a total wuss when I got him a year ago. I was convinced if someone ever tried to jump me he would run screaming and crying. A year later and I am pretty sure if someone tried that they would have a sable boy attached to their arm.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think dogs can sense when something is wrong and they will protect you if it's serious.

After walking my 16 month old GSD Sinister in my ghetto neighborhood I was standing in the alley talking to my neighbor when 2 crackheads came up to us and asked if they could pet my dog, before I even had time to answer Sinister lunged at them barking, growling, hair standing up, spit flying out of his mouth and pulling me towards them. That was the first time he ever acted like that. He is very friendly, loves everyone, loves cats and other dogs, loves children. He is very laid back. But he did not like them, something was off about them.


----------



## BernBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

My little boy hasn't protected me yet, but he has hidden behind me on two occasions!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My first GSD was very laid back. Never met a stranger, loved everyone. She never showed an aggressive bone in her body. But twice in her life time she stepped up to the plate and protected me. Afterwards (both times) she was back to her normal happy go lucky self. 

I truly believe that your dog will come through if you ever need her to. I don't go through life beating up people, but if someone ever went after my daughter......


----------



## blueshepherd (Sep 7, 2008)

Sarge is my happy go lucky boy. He will turn 2 in December (time flies). He just loves everyone and everything. But make no mistake that when it is needed he will defend me until the end. I didn't think he would either so when it comes down to it she probably would. Shay is the same way too. We just got Shadow so we aren't sure about her yet.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Absolutely! Socialization and loving everyone is the key, though. He is excellent at reading intentions and isn't shy about protecting his family.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

My Jasmine liked everyone. She was a barker, but not one of those, "It's likely I will eat you" barkers...just an alerter. 

We were doing home renovations when our contractor brought in a helper. Jasmine HATED this guy. She never before (in 6 - 7 years) had behaved around anyone like she behaved around him. Normally, I would allow that dog around anybody, but for 5 days I needed to ensure she was not near this guy, as I feared she would bite him. Her hackles were raised, constant awful-sounding barking...She wouldn't let up.

So, I looked the guy up on the Internet. He was a criminal! I was furious at our contractor for bringing him in the house and told him. 

Did Jasmine protect me? Yes, I believe she did. Had she not been around or had she been calm around him, no telling what he might have done.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JazzNScout said:


> My Jasmine liked everyone. She was a barker, but not one of those, "It's likely I will eat you" barkers...just an alerter.
> 
> We were doing home renovations when our contractor brought in a helper. Jasmine HATED this guy. She never before (in 6 - 7 years) had behaved around anyone like she behaved around him. Normally, I would allow that dog around anybody, but for 5 days I needed to ensure she was not near this guy, as I feared she would bite him. Her hackles were raised, constant awful-sounding barking...She wouldn't let up.
> 
> ...


 
What kind of criminal?


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Breaking and entering. Drugs -- it was something (a couple convictions) bad like oxycodone. Well, those were the things he was caught for/convicted of.


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh yes I have that one covered. I was taking Vinnie aka Big Vin for a walk some years ago he was off the lead just sniffing and whizzing in the bushes when this yob came from no-where and tried to grab my bag (he didn't see Vinnie in the bushes) well my Vin just flew as soon as he heard the male voice and had him on the floor before the yob even knew what was happening, then he looked at me waiting for "next" command as he is an ex Police dog when out of the blue two Police officers came running around the corner this idiot had just snatched a young girls bag and they were chasing after him....My Vinnie did the job for them!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

mazza said:


> Oh yes I have that one covered. I was taking Vinnie aka Big Vin for a walk some years ago he was off the lead just sniffing and whizzing in the bushes when this yob came from no-where and tried to grab my bag (he didn't see Vinnie in the bushes) well my Vin just flew as soon as he heard the male voice and had him on the floor before the yob even knew what was happening, then he looked at me waiting for "next" command as he is an ex Police dog when out of the blue two Police officers came running around the corner this idiot had just snatched a young girls bag and they were chasing after him....My Vinnie did the job for them!!


Way to go Big Vin!!!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

DJ is basically a big wuss, but a very lovable big wuss, never shown any aggression toward human animals. Till the Home Depot guy showed up at the front door with four other guys to install my new air conditioning unit. As soon as my son opened the door to let the crew into the house, DJ stood up from his rug in the living room displaying his pearly whites, growling in a very low but discernible " this is my territory and I will be watching " K-9 voice. For the two years I've had this animal he has never displayed this type of aggression....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

BernBaby said:


> My little boy hasn't protected me yet, but he has hidden behind me on two occasions!


HAHA! Wolfie has protected me a couple times from something that I couldn't see in the woods across the street, but more times he has hidden behind my legs.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo was sound asleep on the floor and hubby tossed his ball cap at him. Hondo awoke with a fright and decided that the best way to protect me form the monster ball cap would be to leap onto my lap on the couch, and leave the ball cap where it lay...... At least that is what I choose to believe. 

As a side note, Maggie the mini doxie who was on my lap at the time of the flying ball cap leapt from my lap, (in just enough time to avoid being smashed by Hondo) snatched the monster ball cap and ran under the bed with it. Saving the entire family from the monster ball cap.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Dakota just turned 2 and is just now becoming aloof of some strangers.

We have a home office and have couriers coming to our door. When the doorbell rings and I do not hear it, she will come down to my office and give a little bark. When I answer the door I put her in a down stay.

If the doorbell doesn't ring and they knock her bark becomes bigger, but still on the soft side. She is not a big barker and the few times I've heard it I've been amazed and took notice of the reason behind the bark.

Will she ever become protective. I really don't know but I do notice small changes as she matures.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma was about 6 months old when we had all of that snow in VA. When the men came to shovel my driveway/sidewalk she stared worriedly at the door ( she could hear them) then went and hid behind the couch. 

She just turned a year last month. Now if someone comes to the door, she barks like crazy and beats me to the door and won't leave my side. Last night some guy from Vector security showed up to try and talk me into buying an alarm system. I told him "No, thanks. I have a security system right here". And she stood at the door with me and watched him like a hawk!


----------



## LHZ (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello,

This is my first post here. My first GSD attacked a person who was trying to break into my apartment. I was in college and the guy was coming through the kitchen window. Strider, who was the sweetest dog ever, rose to the occasion. He jumped up over the sink and grabbed the guys arm as he was pulling himself in. The man kept hitting Strider, Strider hung on roaring until the guys jacket ripped and they both fell back. I, of course was screaming, "get out of here etc.". It was before cell phones  When the police came they were checking out the window where he was breaking in and Strider went for the officer. The two officers were very impressed with Strider and said he saved me from robbery or worse. Strider had no protection training. 

My second story is about Brando. Brando was a ScH boy. When he was 11 months, way before he was titled, we were on a hike in the mountains where I lived. I went far down this stream and was lying around on the rock with my book in my bathing suit soaking up the sun. Three drunk guys started up the creek were I was. It was very far from the road, I hiked a ways to get back to my favorite swimming place and I had never seen anyone there before. The guys were drunk, very, and were carrying a case of beer between them, I'm not sure how they made it that far. They started saying stuff to me, you know how it is, getting ruder by the minute and soon I was getting frightened. Brando came splashing back from upstream where he had been playing and exploring, he was 11 months old. He saw the three guys and went ballistic. I was able to grab him by the collar, hung on with two hands, braced my legs and screamed get back to the guys. They stumbled back yelling. They kept saying hey baby I we just wanna be your friend kind of stuff and I told if they didn't move on I would release the dog. Brando was a big male and was going off big time. They moved away and wandered up stream. I took Brando and left. I don't usually feel threatened but those guys scared me and Brando sensed something too, obviously. 

Then I had Maggie. Maggie was awesome she was protective and loyal. She protected us from a bear (certainly not something I would have asked her to do!) and took her protecting the household seriously. She never left the boundry of her yard, even in the unfenced front, older days gone by before we all had fences. I'm 52 so this was about 25 years ago.  Maggie was my only GSD dog who barked at people when they came up to the car. The males did not but I have no doubt if there was a threat they would have. 

I am looking forward to adding another GSD in about a year or so. I got sick of hair. I have a doberman now and I love him but he is not a GSD ya know? I will be adding a female GSD when my dobe is close to 3 and has his CD. Hope my stories inspired you. I have many of Strider the bravest, most intelligent dog there ever was...


----------



## tyler1301 (Aug 2, 2010)

As many others have said, I think your pup will rise to the occasion should it occur. My two pups (I say pups, but they are both over 2 years old and 120 and 85 pounds) are VERY protective of our property. They always alert if anyone steps onto our property, but pay no attention to strangers on the street or if they're in the car. I haven't had any situations that require them to protect me, but have no doubt they would do anything for me.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

mazza said:


> Oh yes I have that one covered. I was taking Vinnie aka Big Vin for a walk some years ago he was off the lead just sniffing and whizzing in the bushes when this yob came from no-where and tried to grab my bag (he didn't see Vinnie in the bushes) well my Vin just flew as soon as he heard the male voice and had him on the floor before the yob even knew what was happening, then he looked at me waiting for "next" command as he is an ex Police dog when out of the blue two Police officers came running around the corner this idiot had just snatched a young girls bag and they were chasing after him....My Vinnie did the job for them!!


GOOD JOB VINNIE !!!:happyboogie:


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Twice

Once about 6 months after I got Baily, we were in the park walking back to our car. It was getting late and the sun had already set. The path back to the car went under a bridge. Pretty dark and we had to walk under it. At the time there was also some bushes and stuff around, easy for someone to hide in. But I didnt think anything of it as there had never been any reports of anything bad happening. Anyways, I'm walking with Baily off to the side and slightly infront of me. Her butt as at my knee. Next thing I know. I feel someone behind me and see hands on either side of me. Then I more of less "snarl snarl growl woof snap snap" followed by some swearing and a guy running away from me limping.

The only time in her almost 10 years shes ever bit anyone. She is always good about listening to me.

The second time she came close was a few years later. Our place was on the back side of a hill out in the woods. There was one other home there a little further down from us. They moved out that day, and there were notices on the door. It was about 1am, summer, hot, no AC so the fan was in the open window. There was no screen on it, just the one piece of glass you lift up. I see lights in the drive way, a few minutes later I hear rustling outside. Same time I hear it Bailey hears it and shoots up toward the window and starts that low growl. Next thing I know I hear Andy, a friend of ours, who is a cop, say through the window, "ma'am come to the front please". We had just moved into that place not long before so he didnt know we lived there.

Bailey starts to shoot toward the window he just stuck his hand on and I call her back and tell her "NO" and she sits beside me and calms down, no more growling but she sure was on alert until they left.

They were looking for our neighbors but since it was vacant assumed the number was wrong and they wanted our house. Im still steamed over that. They coulda looks on the notices on the door with their names on it!


Oh, and there was the time one of our neighbors stallions got loose and decided our back yard was really yummy at 4 am. But that was more of a "Holy crap what is that!" bark. First time she'd ever seen a horse. She had her back legs on the bed, front legs in the window stretched out about 3ft...was kinda funny.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly & Tanner are very protective of our home. I was walking Tanner once around the time the kids across the street let out. A little girl was walking in front of us when a guy in a old van got out and started following her. I thought it was her parent or something, but then Tanner started barking and growling and lunging. The guy turned around and saw Tanner, he got scared and jumped back into his van and drove off. 

We called the cops about the guy, but he hasn't be back since then.


----------



## MommaBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

Boss is almost 6 months old and while I don't have any wild stories about my hero dog, I do notice that he is very aware of the environment around us and notices things way before I do. For example, when out in the backyard playing, he will notice a UPS man walking up the driveway (that I haven't) and will go running half way between us and sit down in the man's path as if to say, 'If you'd like to speak to her you must go through me first.' He's not acting unfriendly or scary at all but he makes it clear that he is alert and watching. Today on our walk, (early morning and before I had my coffee) I did not notice a young man on a bicycle stopped across the street from my driveway until Boss sat on the sidewalk and stared at him. Boss would not move until he could see what the young man was going to do and where he went. The man just rode away after noticing my dog staring a hole in him. I've read that the GSD breed is very in tune with their surroundings and I find that that is key in terms of being a good protector....or preventer!


----------



## loulou0327 (Jul 2, 2010)

I was really starting to think that max had no protective nature at all so i taught him to bark on demand for when i'm walking out in the woods alone using a hand gesture (i figured his huge deep voice bark would do the trick in most situations and has).
But recently he has started to prove otherwise. One of my brother in laws came to visit the other week whom max had never seen before and he wouldn't let him through the gate, everytime he tried to open it Max jumped up and closed it in his face barking very loudly even for him in the process. 
I was doubled over with laughter it was very funny to watch, not sure my brother in law found it so funny but once he had given him a treat and thrown his ball they were the best of friends. 
Though it only seems to be men he doesen't know and only in our home that his protective side comes out as women and especially kids can wander freely in and out with no problems at all, usually met with a bark and bum in the air tail wag.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope my shepherds never have to protect me.... 
Our female is almost 4 and this summer she is showing her protective side on walks we take. She is VERY aware of anyone walking towards us -- watches them, positions herself between me and that person. She will bark if someone talks to me (I am correcting her on this.) My male (4.5) seem oblivious to people -- more interested in dogs.


----------

